# Spicy Mexican Cornbread



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone have a good recipe for it? I’m thinking whole kernel corn, spicy ground sausage, and what else?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a badass one at the house. I’ll send it to you when I get back in town.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah get it to me


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

The recipes I tried in the past called for creamed corn. When I added too many ingredients, the cornbread came out heavy. There's a sweet spot for ingredients & light cornbread.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Use the fiesta corn…


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

HighCotton said:


> The recipes I tried in the past called for creamed corn. When I added too many ingredients, the cornbread came out heavy. There's a sweet spot for ingredients & light cornbread.


this is very true. too much and it's heavy. i have a good one. i'll look it up. chilereno has a good one also.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Mine is corn, green chilis and shredded cheese 
I also use buttermilk instead of milk
I sometimes will add green onions and jalapeños


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> Anyone have a good recipe for it? I’m thinking whole kernel corn, spicy ground sausage, and what else?


My Grandmother used those same ingredients plus rotel


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I got one for Jalapeño Cornbread. Coveted and handed down thru the years. 
Nothing spectacular, mainly cornmeal, buttermilk, eggs, cream corn, cheese, oil and some chopped jalapeños from a can, etc.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

2 eggs
1 Cup Martha White Yellow self rising corn meal
1 Cup Dixie Lily Self Rising Flour
1/2 Tsp salt
1 Cup whole milk (slightly more if the mix is too thick)
1/2 diced onion
3/4 Cup shredded cheddar cheese
1/2 cup frozen whole kernel corn
2 Diced jalapeños ( Gutted if you prefer less heat)
3 Tablespoons cooking oil (I use Canola oil)

Preheat the oven to 400 with a cast iron skillet in the oven and the oil in the skillet. 
Beat the two eggs slightly and add the dry ingredients. Then mix in the milk with a whip. Do not over mix. It should be smooth and creamy. About the thickness of high quality house paint. 
fold in the vegetables and cheese with a rubber spatula.
Carefully pour the mixture into a smoking hot skillet. It should really sizzle as you pour it in.
Bake at 400 for 30 minutes or until the desired brownness. 
Remove from the oven and let the cornbread rest for at least 30 minutes before slicing and serving.

The vegetables can be varied as well as the cheese. Use your favorite peppers, sweet onion, or even pickled jalapeños. 

I have a picture of a pan of this somewhere. Have to see if I can find it. I’m not a big fan of using buttermilk as this makes the cornbread heavy. Also the resting period is very important. Do not slice the cornbread right out of the oven as it may be sort of gummy.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

If I see anyone post a recipe with sugar in it, I’m gonna request the mods ban you🍺


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

My wife's is close to @Boardfeet She adds a can of La Prefererida diced green chiles.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Men


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

grandma always used fresh creamed corn. adding flour or sugar to cornbread should be outlawed or named corncake


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i think this recipe was posted on here. i forgot who did it.

Triple standard recipe of cornbread batter, careful not to over mix it.
Add in 1 15oz can whole kernel sweet corn and two 7oz cans of diced Green Chiles added to batter.
Brown 1.5# of hamburger and 1# of Chorizo together
Halfway through add
1 large onion, chopped
1 7oz can diced Green Chiles
1 15oz can Black Beans
1 10oz can Rotel, cilantro/lime, chile fixins or hot
2t Cumin and Oregano
Grease an extra large disposable aluminum pan, e.g. 13x10x2 or similar,
Grease pan with whatever you like, I use bacon grease for added flavor.
Cover bottom of pan with half the batter
Evenly layer meat mixture
Add a thick layer of shredded cheese
Cover with rest of batter
Bake 45 mins, pull add cheese to top, return and bake another 15 minutes
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Sugared cornbread goes well with a good mild turkey chili.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

That's a corn casserole, not bread Jack.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

silverking said:


> That's a corn casserole, not bread Jack.


you mean all these years i've been cooking a casserole and not cornbread? well, dang, it tastes good, though.
jack


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Sugared cornbread goes well with a good mild turkey chili.


Wash it down with a refreshing White Claw


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Add your fixings to this


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Package mix but no sugar? Come on, man!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Is brown sugar ok?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Honey?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It’s getting gay in here.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Y'all making hog feed or cornbread?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> It’s getting gay in here.


you gettin excited, huh?
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> you gettin excited, huh?
> jack


 Calm down Nancy. Not today.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Just try the recipe I sent you Joey. Add all the peppers and sausage you want. It’ll make your sticker peck out.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boardfeet said:


> Just try the recipe I sent you Joey. Add all the peppers and sausage you want. It’ll make your sticker peck out.


kinda like when he sees splittine?
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> Just try the recipe I sent you Joey. Add all the peppers and sausage you want. It’ll make your sticker peck out.


Oh it’s gonna happen tomorrow.
I’ll report back


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jack2 said:


> kinda like when he sees splittine?
> jack


Jack don’t be perverting my cornbread thread


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

my bad.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Messing up my cornbread


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> Messing up my cornbread


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

iIt begins


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boardfeet you knocked it out of the park.

Taste like I remember my Mama making.
Thanks Bud


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Love me some fried okra.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> View attachment 1095137
> 
> View attachment 1095136
> 
> ...


My mom taught me how to make cornbread.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Love me some fried okra.


Okrie

I love it too. With a little Crystal on it.


----------

